
Multi-Agent Particle Environment - stablemap
https://github.com/openai/multiagent-particle-envs
======
stablemap
Here's discussion on the OpenAI blog post from a few months ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14522187](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14522187)

